# Commencal Meta AM V4 Größe S



## olli1it (3. September 2019)

Hallo habe mir letztes Jahr ein gebrauchtes Meta V4 650B 2016 in Größe S gekauft.
Laut Größentabelle beim S ( 152-165cm) wäre ich mit meinen 160cm genau in der Mitte drinnen.
Ich werde aber irgendwie das Gefühl nicht los, dass mir das Bike zu groß ist, vileicht bilde ich mir das aber nur ein.
Kann aber auch sein dass ich einfach die Höhe durch die 27,5 Reifen und die 160mm Federweg nicht " gewohnt" bin ;-)
Daher würden mich ein paar Erfahrungen mit diesem Bike interessieren.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit???? Ist natürlich persönlich und objektiv verschieden....


----------



## zymnokxx (18. September 2019)

Welches Bike hast Du denn zuvor gehabt? Denke mit 160cm sollte S schon passen. Kannst ja auch Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi ändern, um Deine Sitzposition anzupassen und den Sattel nach vorne schieben. Einfach mal fahren eingewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli1it (19. September 2019)

Hi hatte vorher ein altes 26er Stumpjumper 120 und bin auch ein Cannondale Jakyl in S  (26er) gefahren. In steilen technischen Passagen komme ich einfach schneller an meine Grenzen als z.B. mit dem Jackyl.


----------



## TomSchumann (25. September 2019)

Moin
Ich habe das gleiche bike in Größe M und bin 168 cm groß. Man gewöhnt sich an die Größe und zum bergab fahren ist es auf jeden Fall geil. Was mir allerdings sehr geholfen hat war ein kürzerer Vorbau und du kannst den Lenker ja auch noch höher stellen falls möglich. Dann kommst du in den steilen Passagen auf jeden Fall besser zurecht. Ansonsten sollte das von der größe kein Problem sein. Ride on


----------

